# Αγοράστε υπεύθυνα



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Διάβασα σήμερα το πρωί στο tvxs ότι θα ξεκινήσει εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης των καταναλωτών ως προς το αν αυτά που αγοράζει είναι προϊόντα σύγχρονης δουλείας.

Επειδή διάβασα πέρυσι σχετικό βιβλίο με στοιχεία του ILO και πραγματικά η κατάσταση είναι πολύ άσχημη, είπα να το ποστάρω και εδώ για ενημέρωσή μας.


http://www.buyresponsibly.org/


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2009)

Το ζήτημα είναι, θα πληρώνατε παραπάνω για να αγοράσετε υπεύθυνα; Κι αν ναι, πόσο παραπάνω;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Ναι, θα πληρώναμε λίγο παραπάνω για κάτι τέτοιο. Αν και θα αρκούσε οι έμποροι να δέχονταν να μειώσουν λίγα τα υπερκέρδη τους. Πώς γίνεται, βρε παιδί μου, τα ποσοστά φτώχειας στον πλανήτη να αυξάνονται και οι λίστες του περιοδικού Forbes με τους πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους στον κόσμο να μακραίνουν!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πώς γίνεται, βρε παιδί μου, τα ποσοστά φτώχειας στον πλανήτη να αυξάνονται και οι λίστες του περιοδικού Forbes με τους πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους στον κόσμο να μακραίνουν!


Διότι σκλάβοι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σε χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου, όπου έχουν τα εργοστάσιά τους πολλές πολυεθνικές κι εκμεταλλεύονται παιδάκια, παρίες και λοιμοκτονούντες, αλλά απείρως περισσότεροι σκλάβοι υπάρχουν στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο: Σκλάβοι που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι σκλάβοι σε δεσποτικούς εργοδότες (και τρέμουν μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους, γίνονται πειθήνιοι κι πουλιούνται ολοκληρωτικά στον εργοδότη τους, αλλά κι αν ακόμη είναι αυταπασχολούμενοι ρίχνουν τις τιμές τους εργαζόμενοι για ψίχουλα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του 24ώρου που δεν κοιμούνται) κι αυταρχικούς κρατικούς μηχανισμούς (που αλλάζουν τη νομοθεσία κατά το δοκούν, που θεωρούν όλους μας κλέφτες μέχρις αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου, που δεν εκτελούν δικαστικές αποφάσεις που δικαιώνουν ιδιώτες ενώ οι ίδιοι κυνηγούν ανελέητα ιδιώτες εάν έχουν απαιτήσεις από εκείνους, που δεν έχουν νομοθετήσει και επιβάλει ούτε ένα ουσιαστικά ανακουφιστικό μέτρο για τον κοσμάκη). Σκλάβοι που δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι με το να χρεώνονται στις τράπεζες στην ουσία γίνονται άμισθοι εργάτες τους, πασχίζοντας να βγάλουν κάθε μήνα λεφτά να προσθέσουν στην κερδοφορία των τραπεζών και μόνο αν μείνει κάτι στο τέλος θα έχουν φαγητό στο τραπέζι τα παιδιά τους. Σκλάβοι σε ανόητες καταναλωτικές συνήθειες, σε αποβλακωτικά τηλεοπτικά σκουπίδια, στην πίεση για τη μίμηση (ή μάλλον την υπέρβαση) των αγοραστικών κινήσεων του γείτονα, σκλάβοι στα πάντα. Η ζωή σήμερα στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο είναι πλέον δουλεία, αλλά όχι η παλιά αποκρουστική βερσιόν... μιλάμε για την ολοκαίνουργια έκδοση _Slavery 2.0_: γυαλιστερό περιτύλιγμα, χάιτεκ πινελιές, υπνωτιστική μουσική — έναν συνδυασμό ακαταμάχητα παγιδευτικό και ολοσχερώς αυτοκαταστροφικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο οι σύγχρονοι σκάβοι των "ανεπτυγμένων" χωρών έχουν φαί και στέγη (και το Σ/Κ λεφτά για ένα καφέ).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Και όχι ότι διαφωνώ σε κάτι με το Ζάζουλα, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις όπου χρησιμοποιούνται παιδιά σε φυτείες μπανανών, τα οποία αμοίβονται με μισοσαπισμένες μπανάνες, δηλαδή το φαγητό τους της ημέρας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Εγώ απάντησα στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα του Αμβρόσιου (αν και κάποιος μου 'χε πει να σταματήσω επιτέλους να σπεύδω να απαντώ σε ρητορικά ερωτήματα :)). Δεν έκανα σύγκριση μεταξύ _Slavery 1.x_ και _Slavery 2.0_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι, θα πληρώνατε παραπάνω για να αγοράσετε υπεύθυνα; Κι αν ναι, πόσο παραπάνω;



Η ερώτησή σου προκαλεί ερωτήματα και προς άλλες κατευθύνσεις. Για παράδειγμα:

Εφόσον καλή-καλή η ελεύθερη αγορά, αλλά (σιωπηρά έστω) δεν είναι ανεξέλεγκτη πουθενά, ποια θα ήταν η τιμή των προϊόντων αν π.χ. υπήρχε ένας σημαντικός φόρος δουλείας σε όσα προϊόντα προέρχονται από τέτοια εργασία --και ποιες θα ήταν οι κινήσεις των επιχειρήσεων τότε (πέρα βέβαια από το να ανατρέψουν τις κυβερνήσεις που θα έπαιρναν τέτοιες αποφάσεις);

Υπάρχει όμως και συνέχεια. Έστω ότι τα πλούσια καταναλωτικά πρωτοκοσμικά κράτη έπαιρναν τέτοιες αποφάσεις και κατάφερναν να τις τηρήσουν και να συγκεντρώσουν τους φόρους. Ποιος θα διαχειριζόταν αυτά τα χρήματα στις ξένες επικράτειες, και με ποιον σκοπό; Οι διάφορες αμφίβολες τριτοκοσμικές κυβερνήσεις για να λαδώνονται οι τοπικές γραφειοκρατίες;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα χρήματα που γλιτώνουν οι παραγωγοί/κατασκευαστές επειδή χρησιμοποιούν σκλάβους δεν τα γλιτώνουν απαραίτητα και οι καταναλωτές-το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Απλώς οι παραγωγοί/κατασκευαστές τσεπώνουν περισσότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Για να υπάρχει: http://www.fairtrade.gr/


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Μήπως οι αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες θα πρέπει να περάσουν κι αυτές από τα στάδια της ανάπτυξης που πέρασαν και οι χώρες της Δύσης; (Θυμίζω τα παιδιά που δούλευαν στα ορυχεία της Αγγλίας.) Μήπως το να μποϊκοτάρουμε προϊόντα δυτικών εταιρειών που κατασκευάζονται με τη στυγνή εκμετάλλευση του εργατικού δυναμικού και των παιδιών στις υπό ανάπτυξη χώρες θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την επιβράδυνση της ανάπτυξής τους; Οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν διεθνείς φορείς που θα απαιτούν να γίνουν πιο ανθρώπινες οι συνθήκες, ακόμα και αν έχουν στο νου τους την άμβλυνση του ανταγωνισμού ή το να κοιμόμαστε πιο ήσυχοι τις νύχτες. Θεωρώ ωστόσο πιο σημαντικό να δούμε τη δουλεία που υπάρχει γύρω μας (ευχαριστώ, Ζάζουλα) — τα πραγματικά ποσοστά ανεργίας (πολύ πάνω από 10%) και το βαθμό που έχουμε χρεωθεί όλοι μας γιατί η γρήγορη ανάπτυξη (γρήγορα, γρήγορα, να φτάσουμε να μοιάσουμε της Δύσης) έγινε ηλίθιος νεοπλουτισμός και ευκαιρία να «αναπτυχθούν» ολίγοι επιτήδειοι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Συγγνώμη αν φανώ ανιστόρητη, αλλά τα παιδιά στα ορυχεία της Αγγλίας πουλιούνταν από τους συγγενείς τους ή απάγονταν και αμείβονταν με σάπιο φαγητό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Εννοείς ότι, αν πάψουν τα παραπάνω, θα μπορείς να κοιμάσαι ήσυχη τις νύχτες;


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Διότι σκλάβοι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σε χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου, όπου έχουν τα εργοστάσιά τους πολλές πολυεθνικές κι εκμεταλλεύονται παιδάκια, παρίες και λοιμοκτονούντες, αλλά απείρως περισσότεροι σκλάβοι υπάρχουν στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο: Σκλάβοι που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι σκλάβοι σε δεσποτικούς εργοδότες (και τρέμουν μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους, γίνονται πειθήνιοι κι πουλιούνται ολοκληρωτικά στον εργοδότη τους, αλλά κι αν ακόμη είναι αυταπασχολούμενοι ρίχνουν τις τιμές τους εργαζόμενοι για ψίχουλα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του 24ώρου που δεν κοιμούνται) κι αυταρχικούς κρατικούς μηχανισμούς (που αλλάζουν τη νομοθεσία κατά το δοκούν, που θεωρούν όλους μας κλέφτες μέχρις αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου, που δεν εκτελούν δικαστικές αποφάσεις που δικαιώνουν ιδιώτες ενώ οι ίδιοι κυνηγούν ανελέητα ιδιώτες εάν έχουν απαιτήσεις από εκείνους, που δεν έχουν νομοθετήσει και επιβάλει ούτε ένα ουσιαστικά ανακουφιστικό μέτρο για τον κοσμάκη). Σκλάβοι που δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι με το να χρεώνονται στις τράπεζες στην ουσία γίνονται άμισθοι εργάτες τους, πασχίζοντας να βγάλουν κάθε μήνα λεφτά να προσθέσουν στην κερδοφορία των τραπεζών και μόνο αν μείνει κάτι στο τέλος θα έχουν φαγητό στο τραπέζι τα παιδιά τους. Σκλάβοι σε ανόητες καταναλωτικές συνήθειες, σε αποβλακωτικά τηλεοπτικά σκουπίδια, στην πίεση για τη μίμηση (ή μάλλον την υπέρβαση) των αγοραστικών κινήσεων του γείτονα, σκλάβοι στα πάντα. Η ζωή σήμερα στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο είναι πλέον δουλεία, αλλά όχι η παλιά αποκρουστική βερσιόν... μιλάμε για την ολοκαίνουργια έκδοση _Slavery 2.0_: γυαλιστερό περιτύλιγμα, χάιτεκ πινελιές, υπνωτιστική μουσική — έναν συνδυασμό ακαταμάχητα παγιδευτικό και ολοσχερώς αυτοκαταστροφικό.


 
Πες τα, βρε Ζαζ! 
Αυτή η νοοτροπία συμβάλλει καθοριστικά στην "ανάγκη" για την "τριτοκοσμική" δουλεία που όλοι κατακρίνουμε! Μεγάλο θέμα, τηλεγραφικό το μήνυμά μου, με πολλά εισαγωγικά, αλλά βιάζομαι...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

@Nickel: 
Όχι, αλλά εδώ έχουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα προς του οποίου την επίλυση μπορούμε να συμβάλουμε εμείς, ως καταναλωτές. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχω διαβάσει το τελευταίο διάστημα, η σύγχρονη δουλεία είναι πολύ χειρότερη από ό,τι υπήρξε ποτέ στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Σκέψου ότι κάποτε αν είχε κάποιος ένα σκλάβο (βλ. Αμερική) έπρεπε να τον συντηρεί. Τώρα, δεν τον συντηρεί. Αν του πεθάνει, κανονίζει να βρει έναν άλλο και δεν τρέχει κάστανο.

Βεβαίως και μπορούμε να τα ανάγουμε όλα σε ευρύτερα κοινωνικά φαινόμενα και να τα αποδώσουμε στην αλλοτρίωση του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου, αλλά στο δια ταύτα τι οφελεί αυτό;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι συγκρίνουμε δύο πολύ διαφορετικά είδη σκλαβιάς και είναι άδικο.
Όσο κι αν λέμε οτι είμαστε σκλάβοι της δουλειάς μας, ξέρουμε οτι έχουμε επιλογή αν πραγματικά το θελήσουμε. Αυτοί όχι. 
Και, Νικελ, μιλάμε και για συνθήκες σκλαβιάς που υφίστανται οι μετανάστες μέσα στην Ευρώπη. Επίσης, τότε κάτι τέτοιο το θεωρούσαν φυσικό, όπως τα σκλαβοπάζαρα των νέγρων, τώρα υποτίθεται οτι έχουμε προχωρήσει, όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα. Είναι γεγονός ότι εμείς έχουμε προβλήματα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα προβλήματα του διπλανού μας δεν μας αφορούν, έστω και έμμεσα. Να δω τι θα γίνει όταν κάποια στιγμή τα εξαγριωμένα και εξαθλιωμένη πλήθη ορμήξουν προς τα εδώ... Ή μήπως έχουν ήδη ορμήξει;

Πάντως, πριν από κανά μήνα δεν ήτανε που ποδοπατήθηκαν στην Ταϋλάνδη για μια χούφτα αλεύρι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Για αυτά τα πράγματα απαιτείται ένας σοφός και ενημερωμένος καταναλωτής, τη στιγμή που δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ούτε καν έναν ψυλλιασμένο καταναλωτή. Απαιτούμε δηλαδή έναν καταναλωτή που θα μπορεί να πληροφορείται από αξιόπιστες σελίδες του διαδικτύου ποιες εταιρείες έχουν τις πιο στυγνές πρακτικές εκμετάλλευσης για να τιμωρεί τις συγκεκριμένες, χωρίς να πέφτει θύμα φημών και λάσπης μεταξύ των εταιρειών. Και να έχουμε αρκετούς τέτοιους καλά πληροφορημένους καταναλωτές ώστε να μπορέσουν να κάνουν τον άτιμο των επιχειρηματία να πονέσει. Μήπως είναι πιο πιθανό να αναγκαστούν οι παρανομούντες να ευθυγραμμιστούν με την λιγότερη στυγνή εκμετάλλευση όταν κάποιος πρεσβευτής πατήσει τον κάλο κάποιου νομοθέτη επειδή μια μεγάλη δυτική εταιρεία διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό;

Για τη στυγνή εκμετάλλευση μεταναστών μέσα στα δικά μας τα σύνορα, άλλη συζήτηση. Εκεί δεν πρέπει να επεμβαίνει το μποϊκοτάζ, αλλά πρωτίστως ο εισαγγελέας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2009)

Μην κολλάμε στα παιδιά μόνο. Το ίδιο υποφέρουν και οι μεγάλοι, και κυρίως οι γυναίκες. 
Θυμάμαι πριν μερικά χρόνια που είχα διαβάσει το No Logo  ανέφερε ότι χώρες σαν την Ινδονησία έχουν χαρακτηρίσει τη βιομηχανική τους ζώνη π.χ "διεθνές έδαφος" κι εκεί μέσα δεν ισχύει η εργατική νομοθεσία της χώρας. Τα μόνα λεφτά που αφήνουν στη χώρα οι εταιρείες αυτές είναι τα μπαξίσια στους διάφορους επιτήδειους κι οι πενιχρότατοι μισθοί, αφού εννοείται ότι συνήθως δεν φορολογούνται οι επενδύσεις.
Και φυσικά την πληρώνουμε όλοι μας, γιατί όταν ένας εργάτης ράβει πενήντα πουκάμισα σε μια μέρα δεν είναι τόσο καλά όσο το πουκάμισο που ράβει ένας εργάτης σε πέντε μέρες. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για ποιοτική δουλειά. Όμως το πληρώνουμε όσο θα πληρώναμε κάποτε το ποιοτικό (και το ποιοτικό έχει γίνει απλησίαστο). Αλλά μη νομίζουμε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο εκεί. Η Ιρλανδία είναι το αντίστοιχο ευρωπαϊκό μοντέλο, με τις ανάλογες προσαρμογές. 

Όσο για τα τρόφιμα, που λέτε ότι θα πληρώνατε παραπάνω, να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα πιο συγκεκριμένο:
Κοτόπουλο 1.5 κιλά στο ΗΒ, γιατί δεν ξέρω τιμές Ελλάδας. 
Κανονικής εντατικής εκτροφής στο σουπερμάρκετ: £4.50 (τώρα μόλις το κοίταξα έδώ) 
Ελευθέρας βοσκής με όλες τις βούλες: 10 λίρες (εδώ)
Μιλάμε επομένως για τέτοιες διαφορές, και φυσικά με καλό σχεδιασμό κλπ μπορείς να τρώς καλύτερα και ηθικότερα και να μην σου βγαίνει ακριβά, αλλά αυτοί που με το που μπαίνουν σπίτι παίρνουν αμέσως τηλέφωνο για πίτσα, σουβλάκια κλπ;

Και μια που είπα για τα ρούχα πιο πάνω: ένα σακκάκι κανονικό, ραμμένο από μοδίστρα ή ράφτη με όλες τις τεχνικές της ποιοτικής ραπτικής και καλό ύφασμα προορίζεται για να φορεθεί μια δεκαετία. Το μεγαλώνεις και το μικραίνεις όπως μεγαλώνεις και μικραίνεις. εφαρμόζει τέλεια και κρύβει όλες τις ατέλειες. Κοστίζει πολλά λεφτά. 
Ένα σακκάκι απο το Ζάρα είναι για μια σαιζόν. Ένα σακκάκι από το H&M για μισή σαιζόν. Κοστίζουν λίγα λεφτά, είναι χαρούμενα ρούχα, μοδάτα και ελκυστικά (και εφαρμόζουν χάλια, όμως κάνεις δεν το προσέχει αυτό). Αλλά κάθε τρεις και λίγο πρέπει να αγοράζεις άλλα, και τελικά τα ίδια λεφτά σου κοστίζει στα δέκα χρόνια. Και έχεις στηρίξει στο μεταξύ τη βιομηχανία της εκμετάλλευσης.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για αυτά τα πράγματα απαιτείται ένας σοφός και ενημερωμένος καταναλωτής, τη στιγμή που δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ούτε καν έναν ψυλλιασμένο καταναλωτή.



Ή απλά ένας σοφός και αξιόπιστος πιστοποιητής/εισαγωγέας.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.teddybearfilms.com/chinablue
China Blue takes us inside a blue-jeans factory, where Jasmine and her friends are trying to survive a harsh working environment. But when the factory owner agrees to a deal with his Western client that forces his teenage workers to work around the clock, a confrontation becomes inevitable.

Shot clandestinely in China, under difficult conditions, this is a deep-access account of what both China and the international retail companies don’t want us to see – how the clothes we buy are actually made.


----------

